# Sadie



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

This post is from Adopt-A-Golden Atlanta: I wish I could copy her picture because she's a doll! 

This is Sadie. She is a wonderful 13 year old golden girl. We wish we could tell you something unfortunate happened to her owners -- but we can't. Her owners walked into a kill shelter yesterday and said "take her, we are moving." When the shelter explained that they were full and being an owner turn in (versus a stray) would almost certainly be a death sentence for her, they turned around and walked out. Thirteen years of loyalty meant nothing to these people. It was obvious they didn't deserve her love. But a wonderful volunteer at this shelter saw Sadie and was determined to save her. She only had to make one call. As soon as the shelter opened, Sadie became ours. A visit to one of our vets showed some good things and bad things. Many of her teeth were worn down to the nerves. She has a few tumors - some fatty and some we just don't know yet. Her skin is in pretty bad shape but we can fix that. Her heart sounds good. She can walk well (after we cut her long, long nails). We are awaiting some test results. But the really good thing is Sadie is happy now. She loves people and loves to be touched. Her tail goes thump, thump. She still has her spirit. She sits and gives you her paw. She lays her head on your lap. She still has a good quality of life. We just don't know for how long but who does? If you would like to adopt Sadie and feel love like you never have, then please send us an email at [email protected]. Your love and safe harbour will be the adoption fee.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I dont understand how people can just do that. What is wrong with them?? These dogs are members of your family. You dont give up your child after thirteen years because you are moving. And goldens especially have so much love to give unconditionally. All dogs do but goldens, its their personality to please and they try so hard doing so. I will ask some people I know down in Georgia. One that I know just had to recently put their dog down after fifteen years. Maybe I can talk them into saying its time again.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Need i say I cried when i read that. How in the blue blazes could someone do that to their dog, any breed of dog. We cry and grieve for our lost dogs, young and old, and @#$%#^&* like this toss away a 13 year old dog like i would toss an empty can in the garbage.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

It is beyond me how anyone could just hand over a golden, or any breed for that matter and say "Take Her"! Knowing full well she is on death row at that very moment. Makes you wonder what type of life she led all those years.

There is a man here that had to put his loved golden too rest a few short weeks ago, broke his heart and he couldn't even do it...he had to have someone do it for him because he just couldn't let his girl go even though he knew deep down she was suffering. He just loved her so much! 

I'm glad to hear she has a second chance in a better place...someone is going to get a beautiful dog no doubt.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

I first cried at the inane cruelty of these people. Then I got mad as HELL at what they did. Now I'm hard at work sending emails to everyone I can think of to find her a home.
Sadie WILL have a better life with people who will love her until forever.
Here's her picture,








I pray that someone will open their hearts and give her the forever home she deserves.
Shane
BTW, We really shouldn't add to our pack at this time,but Lee said if Sadie is not adopted by someone else,we would fit her in somehow.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

God bless all of you! You are awesome!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I just checked the Web site, and no adoption pending for Sadie. There were some people who looked at her this past weekend but apparently they decided against giving her a home.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

I've worked with this rescue group, and they are terrific. For people who aren't familiar with the unbelievable kill rates at shelters that euthanize, the whole idea of any Golden needing to be rescued seems ridiculous. I mean, how could any Golden fall on hard times? But unfortunately, many people do not deserve Goldens or any other dogs. Adopt A Golden, and the other Golden rescue group in Atlanta, Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta, both rescue and place staggering numbers of Goldens each year.

Sadie reminds me of another dog that Adopt A Golden rescued last year from a kill shelter in southeastern Georgia. This was an effort that involved a lot of quick logistical coordination and two people doing a lot of driving. The poor senior fellow had been dumped by his family and was extremely depressed. When the Adopt A Golden volunteers took him to their veterinarian for a checkup, they found a very large tumor in his chest; the irresponsible, cold-blooded owners apparently took him to the shelter in order to avoid any medical costs.

As it turned out, he was experiencing his last hours. When his time came, he was surrounded by the volunteers who rescued him from that shelter; he was shown a lot of love, and he was allowed to go with dignity. That is the essence of rescue, really. These fine souls deserve the best we can give them, because they give so much without asking for anything in return.

Working in rescue is hard. The emotional swings can take their toll. I am still recovering from an experience last year with a foster dog, and that is a story that I might feel like typing one day. I urge you to look around in your area at the local Golden rescue groups. Every one of them needs help, and if you are not in a position to take a foster dog into your home, you might consider a small financial donation. Sometimes, needs such as transportation arise, just like in the case with the Golden that was far from the usual Adopt A Golden territory. Sometimes, Goldens who are being kept in a local boarding facility on a temporary basis (until a foster home opens up) need to be walked during the day. The opportunities to help these dogs are many.

And if you want to help Sadie or further any of the work that Adopt A Golden does, you can be certain that anything you do for them is appreciated. The same holds true for most rescue groups.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi, how far are they willing to travel with Sadie?? I have people in Seattle who just saw her photo and they know her story. I had told them when you first posted. Should they call them and talk to them about it or what do you think??? They fell in love with her before the photo and now its even more so. I just dont understand how people can be so cruel. I donate to alot of golden rescue groups around the country just because no golden should go without a good home. No animal should go without a good home for that matter; but goldens are just such a wonderful breed. I am willing to drive part of the way if I have to if we can get her to a good home. So just let me know what these folks in Seattle should do. Thanks


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

The best thing to do is contact the organization. They usually place Goldens in metro Atlanta and the surrounding area; I'm not sure about how they operate when it comes to out-of-state placements. 

Please keep us posted!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Will do. I will have them call as soon as they get home from work. It is so unreal to me. They have relatives in Georgia too they said. So maybe if they cant take her out to Seattle, maybe the folks there can take her. Lets hope this works out.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I've heard of them adopting dogs to Florida, so out of state is not unheard of. 

Jeffreyzone: Jenna came to us from Adopt a Golden Atlanta, in a very round about sort of way which is why I keep tabs on their site.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I just talked to them and they are going to contact them first thing tomorrow. They definitely would like to take her and she would do so well there. If Atlanta doesnt allow them to take her, they are going to contact their family in Georgia to see if they would take her. So I am hoping so much, that this is going to have a very happy ending and a deserving one for Sadie. I know that Carol and Kenny will give her more love than she will have ever known should they get her. So lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm glad to hear that someboby is interested in Sadie. Lee and I were prepared to take her as a last resort. We're one over the legal limit for our town now and well.....
We have a friend who fosters for Adopt a Golden and we help out when we can.
If any driving is needed,we're in Warner Robins,close to I-75 and can do about 75 miles each way if needed.
Has anyone contacted CUR? I don't know if they are still working but they do a great job getting rescue dogs around.(Canine Underground Railroad)
Does anyone have a small plane? Maybe know someone that belongs to a Flying club? How about an airline worker?
Someone has to know someboby who can help.
Any thing we can do to help,just ask.
Shane


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks! I will see what they tell me tomorrow after they contact the rescue organization. I have alot of friends throughout the country too that will help if I need it so that will be great. I just want this poor girl to live out her last years with all the love she deserves and the sooner the better.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Awesome, guys. Please let us know the outcome. All I can do is monitor the Web site.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I just checked the Web site, and Sadie now has a permanent foster family! I'm thrilled that she's got a home.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Sadie is HOME!!! Wonderful news.She will spend her last days in a home that will love her forever.We are so happy for her and her new family.
God Bless you Sadie and all of the wonderful people who helped.
May all your days be Golden,
Shane & Lee


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

That is great news indeed! Thank you for the update. Sadie is such a sweetie.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Sadie has crossed the Rainbow Bridge. At least during the last month of her life, her foster family was able to show her that not all people are bad -- and that she was valued and loveable.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

So sorry to hear about Sadie But now at least she can run and play with the other dogs without pain. I am just glad she got to see what love was like in the last month and a half of her life. I am sure she is in a better place. I have to always believe that or I would drive myself nuts. Thanks so much for letting us know.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so happy she had a good life at the end. I really think with most dogs a few weeks of good life tends to dim the bad that happened to them before.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Goodbye Sadie,we know that you are in a better place now.May God Bless the kind souls who made your last days the best they could.
Someday we will get to meet you and give you a hug.
Sadie is at the Rainbow Bridge,
You must believe,
Shane


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Beautiful, Shane.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

Thank you for the update. This is what rescue is all about. The family who adopted Sadie did a wonderful thing. It's hard when these sweet souls leave us. But it's so important to show them love while we can.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

You always ask yourself, what would the dog do if the situation were reversed... we all know the answer.. not many people in the world are good enough to deserve a dog and the devotion and love they give.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Awwww, what happened to her? She is so beautiful! How can anyone just throw away a golden, it is so sad! I just don't understand people, or there ways sometimes. At least she found love in her last few days, to bad she couldn't have found it sooner.

I looked in Petfinder the other day, they have over 2,000 goldens, and mixes there....how can all this be. I look at my own dogs and think a world without them would never be the same, so seeing all those homeless goldens is something I do not understand since I know the love of a golden as we all here do.


----------

